
Wapp – A Web-Application Framework for Tcl - Tomte
https://wapp.tcl.tk/home/doc/trunk/README.md
======
dmux
Wapp is a great piece of software. The entire "framework" (including the HTTP
server) is just under 1000 lines of code (and that's including comments).

